
Case against behavioral advertising is stacking up - tushartyagi
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/20/dont-be-creepy/
======
_bxg1
God I hope it's this easy. That those of us outside of Europe don't have to
fight an uphill battle for regulation, and this all turns out to have just
been a bad dream that takes care of itself.

~~~
Gokenstein
There is one hitch and it’s a doozy. This invasive targeting may be
neutralized by market forces when it comes to buying dish soap but it’s proven
frighteningly effective in swaying voters even before the internet.
Politicians conduct expensive in depth polling and it’s because it works. The
move to using data collected online isn’t going anywhere and the normalization
of this in advertising helps them.

~~~
_bxg1
Yeah, but political ads 1) won't sustain the adtech industry by themselves 2)
are much easier to convince people to regulate/outlaw

~~~
beatpanda
It was also politically popular in the U.S. to outlaw unlimited donations to
political campaigns from corporations, and then that law was struck down by
the Supreme Court.

~~~
_bxg1
I'm not saying it'd be easy, but it's a much less complicated topic than
applying regulation to all of online privacy and advertising at once.

